# Summit Predator Pod



## DaGris (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone see this or have one?. Its a 8 foot tri pod(6ft to the floor) that only weight 40 lbs. Swivel seat and a shooting/gun rest. Im thinking about getting one. You can throw it over your shoulder and move it with ease. Our field were planted in pines a couple of years ago and the trees are about 4 feet tall, I think it would work great for that or a quick setup anywhere. Or I might get the 10 ft one cabelas has. Its bigger, taller and weights 90lbs, still small enough to move around.


----------



## Cranium (Nov 15, 2006)

a couple of our guys have the 8' ones & love them..but you can't sit all day in one of them


----------



## DaGris (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought the 10 ft one from Cabelas. The Summit was on back order and couldnt fine one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 17, 2006)

I bet that thing stands out like a sore thumb. I ain't convinced that sitting in an 8' tripod will get you a big buck. Looks kinda silly to me but that's just my opinion.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 17, 2006)

Probably would need to break yourself up pretty good. It does stand out.


----------



## BIGGUS (Nov 18, 2006)

I REALLY like mine. It's no problem at all to hide. Works great in medium size pines. Get's you up high enough to see over some of the underbrush, without getting you up too high to see. Weighs 40 lbs. folds up in about two seconds (very portable). I want another one!


----------



## Quercus Alba (Nov 18, 2006)

I have one and it has made me more versatile. It works good for setting up along roads in the mornings. The gun rest is excellent. I can sit in mine for about 4 hours but it aint easy.


----------



## DaGris (Nov 18, 2006)

my wife tried to find me one but most places were sold out so she ordered me a 10ft one from cabelas that weighs about 90lbs, it should do the trick.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 29, 2006)

A friend of mine bought the Summit PP specifically to hunt in certain size planted pine forests at his place.  He says it is perfect for that purpose.

Dave1


----------

